# Haunted House Sound Effects/Music



## jem5136 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey Guys,
I am trying to find some really good music to play at the beginning of my haunted house for this year. My plan was to play something in the "waiting room" where everyone will stand in line to go through the haunted house. I have a nice set of speakers, but I need some awesome music to go with it. I want something with a lot of bass, something thats crazy scary(something that would freak most adults out) and something that doesn't have too many words or spoken parts in it.

Any help from you guys would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Well here's several zip files with tracks i have with some pretty Dark mood Haunt music,
with bass & no vocals;
http://www.4shared.com/dir/oTGKqhcZ/Dark_Moods.html

Password if needed - hallotunes

turn out the lights & enjoy,.......


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

My new favorite is the soundtrack for The Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning. I've used all the Midnight Syndicate/ Nox Arcana stuff in the past and found that I like this the best. The soundtrack is just damn creepy. Here's one of the songs. Do yourself a favor and get it. You'll use it somewhere.

YouTube - The Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning - Soundtrack


----------



## jem5136 (Mar 31, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the links. I have been searching around for a while trying to find some decent music, but all I could find was kids music.


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

I would look at the list given on this forum:

http://www.horrornightnightmares.com/forums/index.php/forum/59-hhn-orlando-music-discussion/

These folks have taken the time to list the music used at Orlando's Halloween Horror Nights (a large haunted attraction with several haunted houses). The music used is a combination of Nox Arcana, Midnight Syndicate, and movie scores. There are also zip files of some of the music on the site.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

My above link didn't do the soundtrack justice. Here's the first song from the soundtrack. It definitely has lots of bass because my outdoor speakers become distorted during the bass heavy parts. Give the entire song a listen. There are parts of the soundtrack that will make you jump out of your seat. It's like the soundtrack to hell.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Diamonda Galis? (Misspelled, probably)*

She made a tape 25 yrs. ago "Litanies of satan", Very crazy, to the point of being genuinely disturbing , whaling, screeching screaming moaning with alittle jibberish on the side, Please!
The words are most incoherant when there are words. 
I tried this in my house for awhile but quit it because I am actually trying to speak and be heard and entertain them and even make them laugh! This tape was anti-laughter times 6 or was that 666? hahaha!


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

*Galas...*

Sounds interesting! Wild women with steak-knives...I've gotta here this...

Title: Litanies of Satan 
Author(s): Galás, Diamánda. 
Galás, Diamánda. 
Baudelaire, Charles,; 1821-1867. 
Galás, Diamánda. ; Wild women with steak-knives. 
Publication: England : Mute Records, 
Year: 1988, 1981 
Description: 1 sound disc : digital ; 4 3/4 in. 
Language: English; The 1st work sung on vocables and in English; the 2nd work in French. 
Music Type: Songs 
Standard No: Publisher: ISO1CD; Mute Records Other: 5016025680016 
Contents: Wild women with steak-knives : the homicidal love song for solo scream -- The litanies of Satan. 
SUBJECT(S) 
Descriptor: Songs with electronics. 
Monologues with music (Electronics) 
Avant-garde (Music) 
Named Person: Baudelaire, Charles, 1821-1867 -- Musical settings. 
Note(s): Avant-garde songs with electronics./ Composed by Diamanda Galas./ Words to 2nd work by Charles Baudelaire./ Container lists works in reverse of playing order./ Compact disc./ Text to 2nd work with English translation (1 folded sheet : ill. ; 36 x 12 cm., folded to 12 x 12 cm.) inserted in container./ The 1st work recorded 1982 in San Diego; the 2nd work produced in London in 1981.


----------

